# My New Big Bang Has A Funny Smell To The Rubber Strap.



## Mixalix

Hi Everyone. I just bought a BB recently and was wondering if it's normal for the rubber strap to have a light smell of vanilla or chocolate. I've been told by some that the smell is an additive to natural rubber to hide the true smell of the rubber, which is apparently much worse.

I ask because the smell is not that appealing to me, and seems to cheapen the watch that I paid good money for. I'm not sure if Hublot BB's have this smell normally and I'm worried that the watch may be fake, after reading how Hublot is the 2nd most counterfeited watch company next to Rolex.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Plenty of manufactures do this. I haven't received a rubber strap without the vanilla smell. I for one don't mind the smell except when I am hungry. If you are worried the watch is a fake, post pictures here in the forum for an ID check.


----------



## mr_october

Yes. The smell is normal.
My 'Chopard' & 'Roger Dubuis' have the same vanilla odor.


----------



## mikemargolis

Since 2005, since we discontinued the old Classics, Hublot has no scent to the rubber strap.

Please post pictures and the serial number, as I smell (sorry, couldn't resist) a fake.


----------

